# i wanna mod my linux desktop



## sreevirus (Nov 26, 2004)

ok, i'm really getting bored of the default environments of kde 3.2 and gnome 2.6.   i wanna make my desktop look sexy. so can any1 gimme any tips on making it look good? is there any application (like style xp, window blinds et al for win xp) and r there any themes for download?how to apply themes? how can i change the icons? is there an easy way??
(i dont want the theme packs that r already there on kde or gnome)

experienced gurus plz enlighten


----------



## firewall (Nov 26, 2004)

try   *gnomedesktop.org/ for some kool themes..


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 26, 2004)

www.lynucs.org

Nirvana for linux desktops way way too cool.

So cool that you wont be able to work , just sit and look at your desktop!!!!


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 26, 2004)

thanx for the links guys...damn i saw some desktops on lynucs and i fell in luv with them.
but i need to know HOW can I do something like that?

@oldmonk i searched for nirvana on lynucs, but 0 results, i also searched sourceforge and google but i cudnt find a site where i cud get it.
plz help...and if u can, please give me some instructions from scratch, how to install the app, how to apply the theme, the commands involved...it will be much helpful.


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 26, 2004)

sorry nirvana is not a software i meant that You will attain nirvana- its a state of mind!!!!

first let me know which distro u use.


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 26, 2004)

lol...sorry yaar ...i'm having SuSE 9.1 Pro currently installed


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 26, 2004)

use any other window manager Take a pick between window maker or xfce4 i personaly like xfce4 its light simple and good the task bar is the best in the world.


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 27, 2004)

look carefully at the screenshots at lynucs.org. 

Each of the people have posted wht they have used to get that cool look.
Its in the "applications used in this screenshot section."

just for the info suse is not easily customizable. you need a more open kind of distro like slackware, debian, ubuntu, knoppix on hdd etc. 

Although its a solid distro, suse has too many yast etc etc that make life uncool for me.
But what the hell go ahead and experiment. Thats what makes linux fun. 

Its nice to make a separate inux partition where you do all the funn stuff and then use it on the main partition if you have important stuff on it.


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 27, 2004)

thanx for the reply oldmonk...
i may be installing ubuntu when i get it...will ask for instructions if i need any then.

thanx again


----------



## mail2and (Nov 27, 2004)

hey korn.....


go to www.kde-look.org

there u will get some desktop styles.  i wud recommend u try the mac theme of kde 3.1... its supported on 3.2... be careful not to install any themes for 3.3... that will crsh ur kde....


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 28, 2004)

Download this theme and make your GNOME into Mac - Aqua... 
*themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aquafixation/
I'm currently using this theme...

Some more themes,...
*themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aqua_/
*themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aqualinux/
*themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aquafusion/


----------



## there_is_no_spoon (Jan 11, 2005)

lynucs.org is great, but i cant install fvwm2 on which some good themes are made ( the newer  version of fvwm2):
it says after the ./configure step that GTK support is not enabled, whereas i had it installed. anyway, i got gtk, glib atk, etc latest versions, but then glib is not getting installed...some error in make install..... installation is seriously hell in linux!  

i am using suse 9.2 and know that gtk is installed,(checked it in Yast) however no appln seems to detect it...not even mplayer .....any answers?

@GNUrag, i downloaded aqua fixation but there are no instructions as to how to install it. pls help...


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 11, 2005)

there_is_no_spoon said:
			
		

> @GNUrag, i downloaded aqua fixation but there are no instructions as to how to install it. pls help...


Untar the tarball and move the newly created directory to * /usr/share/themes/ * directory.


```
# wget *themes.freshmeat.net/redir/aquafixation/49878/url_tgz/aquafixation-default-1.0.tar.gz
# tar -zxvf aquafixation-default-1.0.tar.gz
# mv Aqua-Fixation/ /usr/share/themes/
```

have a look at this list of gnome themes. These are all you'll ever need to make a seductive desktop
*art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/?sort_by=date&thumbnails_per_page=1000&view=icons

also download GNOME themes from * *art.gnome.org/themes * It has more of those Macintosh AQUA themes.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 12, 2005)

use this theme for gnome.. it is ported from windows

yes it is Opusos!!!! the ever popular champ theme!!!


*gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=15607


----------



## mail2and (Jan 12, 2005)

use this as icons for gnome....
*gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260

its a theme called d3a.. extremely good looking and different from the boring old ones.....


----------

